# UL



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

Went to UL today to catch some dinner. My boy was disappointed that I didn't bring any back last time out (I played catch and release). Fished mid-morning to mid-afternoon. It was slow at first, then picked up, then died, then picked up again. The fish were definitely moving around. The fish were up off the bottom earlier, and then right near the bottom later. Again, for those fishing UL, make sure to try different depths if you aren't seeing any action. They may be there, but either above, or below, your rig.
Met some nice folks out there today. One guy wasn't having much luck, so I invited him over by me, and we caught some fish together. Another guy brought his kids for a quick outing. He is just getting into the ice fishing scene, so I tried to give him some tips on gear and the like. Good to see folks bringing their kids out.
Went home with some crappie, bluegill, and sunfish. My boy was happy.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya for helping the other folk.
That is one of the things that makes ice fishing fun.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Took my kids down Saturday to UL. Most folks are very kind and helpful. We managed to catch a few blue gill and the kids had a ball. Thanks to all those helpful folk!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I've got a couple of questions for you if you don't mind:

1) where do you recommend a 1st timer to Utah Lake try ice fishing?
2) what is the typical setup that will produce the most action? Jig type, size, color, bait, anything you can provide is helpful.

I'm familiar with ice fishing for trout at Scofield and Strawberry but never have tried UL. I'd like to find some place close to home that I could take the kids. Utah Lake is only a few miles away and seems like it could be a great place to introduce my son and daughter into the sport.

Thanks.


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

sliverflick-

Not sure where you are located exactly, so I will give you generals. I live on the west side of the lake so I tend to hit the pumphouse area because of proximity. The more you visit an area, the more you will learn about it. I am less familiar with the other harbors (Lindon, Provo, AF, etc.) because I don't frequent them. My recommendation is to go to the closest place and get to know it. You can also pm people who report on the areas. They all have easy access for kids compared to some of the higher elevation lakes. 
As far as a setup, I like to use (and others will have differing opinions) a small glow ice fly tipped with a wax worm about a foot below a swedish pimple. The pimple is a shiny lure (like a spoon) used to attract the fish to the bait. I like wax worms because I've had great luck with them, and they seem to last longer than meal worms. It isn't uncommon to catch 5+ fish on the same worm. If you don't have a sensitive ice fishing pole, you can buy a wire indicator and attach it to the end of your rod. This is very important because the bite is often very light. This set up has allowed me to catch perch, bluegill, sunfish, crappie, and white bass. Jig a bit and then let it sit a bit. Try different depths. If you are targeting white bass you may want to go with a silver spinner. Lots of jigging. Good luck, and feel free to send me a pm anytime.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would like to fish the ul but i know nothing about it would anybody care to help me or even join me then we could hit the lake and see what we could make work


----------

